# Responsibilility is whose???



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

_But Matt - what response did 'you' get last year on Livefood?_

Not a lot to be honest (apart from a smiley hug from Marina!), people didn't really seem interested at the time.

_This is not having a go at you, but a simple truth...no one knows about EPS._

True, but to be fair the function of organisations like DEFRA and JNCC is to implement legislation protecting species controlling trade, not to uphold the rights of petkeepers.
 
Okay true to a certain extent, but hey hang on, banning smoking was a final decision made by government and out went all the literature to the shops, etc, etc.

So as animal keepers are we considered too insignificant to worry about?
Perhaps we are.

But hey ho, then we could raise the question to the societies and the Federations.

DID YOU ALL do enough to pre warn members?

DID you do anything?

DID DEFRA & Co inform the retailers and all others?

DID they?

Why not, surely you wish to implement something you still need to advertise it?

What about the DWAL changes, down to local councils right – yet up to last year l was still hearing about keepers paying licensing on Meerkats? 

And had been doing so since 1999? Why did his council not know?

Does DEFRA not talk to DEFRA?

[NB; Meerkats ladies and gentleman are not on the DWA].

Why does the RSPCA not know about EPS properly?

Do they not care?

OY RSPCA, do you know about EPS?

Come on, you are supposed to care about animals, why don’t you care?
Have you had literature out there about how people should be kicking up about this outrage? 

Or are you more concerned at picking off the finances from the public for the Animal Welfare Act? 

And l have to go back to societies and the federations – ENOUGH.

Societies have an obligation to keep their memberships informed NOT just through private meetings, but also through their outwardly visible literature, their selling sites.

Come on, where is the inspiration and motivation to want to achieve more?

So everybody is to blame for not doing something…

But it does not matter does it? In reality, what are a few hundred thousand animal deaths really, who cares?

Who really cares enough?

Where do we start to explain to ourselves that everything is okay?

So DEFRA and co, are not to blame, so the Federation is not to blame, so the society is not to blame, so the keeper is not to blame…well who is the executor of up to 500+K animals then?

Rory Matier

Pro Keepers’ Lobby

Ps: l could have made this longer and there are some fine details l could have included.

But it all comes down to this simple fact, potentially there is a truck load of animals about to be KILLED, who explains it to them that someone is to blame – but we are not quite sure who?

Responsibility – anybody?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*oooh suddenly thought?*

If these are protected species?


"The Conservation (Natural Habitats &c.) Regulations 1994







 implement EC Directive 92/43/EEC, known as The Habitats Directive. This has been law since 1994 and makes it an offence deliberately to kill, capture, or disturb a European Protected Species, or to damage or destroy the breeding site or resting place of such an animal. 
There have been two significant changes to the way in which these regulations are implemented in England."

Naturenet: European Protected Species

Reading as above, does it not make it therefore illegal to kill off European Protected Species "it an offence deliberately to kill,"

Well if we submit our animals - will they not deliberately kill European species?

Just a thought, 

Devils advocate an all

R


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> _But Matt - what response did 'you' get last year on Livefood?_
> 
> Not a lot to be honest (apart from a smiley hug from Marina!), people didn't really seem interested at the time.




And even then I was writing to DEFRA asking who I needed to talk to about the consultation; I was writing to Natural England asking about it when DEFRA referred me to them....

As it is... my writing didn't do anything. But I haven't stopped asking questions. 

I would be indirectly responsible for the death of two of my animals if I didn't stand up now.

And as it stands... I'll be DIRECTLY responsible for the death of those same two animals if it comes to it - because I can't afford the prosecution.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

> So DEFRA and co, are not to blame, so the Federation is not to blame, so the society is not to blame, so the keeper is not to blame…well who is the executor of up to 500+K animals then?


TBH, the blame lays squarly with those who voted in the new laws, pure and simple.

It is thier duty to examine all possible effects, to seek advice and to seek it from all interested parties.

Its clear by the total abortion of the EPS that they did not do this, and indeed only took onboard the views of the high profile cash rich that had access to them. the antis....

Was it not the antis who stated that death was better than captivity? well, these 500k deaths are thier doing, thier responsibilty, achieved by blinding the eayly fooled public spotlight loving do gooders in westminster.

I belive on the FOCAS site there is a list of those MPs who agreed with the EPS and AWA, maybe writing to them to ask what should be done with these 500k animals, esp as Rory points out, that killing them is itself a crime. And of course, they cant be rehomed as origins cant be proved, so cant be kept.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

would i be right in thinking that if i had bought the 2 russian rat snakes iw as going to buy in march... they would fal under the category that if i couldnt prove origins they would have to be culled...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What species are Russian Rats? 

I'm not sure they ARE listed... not ALL European species are on the list, and some species you'd have thought would be on there aren't (like _Lacerta lepida_, the eyed lizard - they're not, but Green Lizards are.)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Russian rat snakes are _Elaphe schrencki_. They are an Asian species and are not listed.


----------

